

Ask HN: Review my startup stretchpay.com - AlexSP

We need your feedback on our startup! Can you help us?
======
mtmail
Interesting service. Still hard to understand in under a minute.

Of the 5 pages on the landing page only the consumer video made really sense
to me. I'd make some claims, then point to a FAQ or popup with more text
because reader will have questions. The clause in the terms of service not to
do charge backs is huge (and in my opinion unexpected).

The 'What out clients say' section is completely made up. I see no value in
those generic claims.

As a consumer I can only use the service when the provider (video chat and
similar) also uses it. Why would I sign up if I didn't need the service for a
specific website I visited?

